# atinic lights?



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

hey guys im looking to take control of the tank that my dad started when i was younger its a 24-280 ( not sure) gallon reef tank.. I think the lights are VHO, but the store we got it from was using it and we decided to buy the tank. So basically I have a used tank, but the lighting sytsems are from germany?i dunno if the guy was just trying to impress us or was telling the truth. (he has a bad habit of being late for diliveries, and not opening th store randomly) Anyways, THe lights are aprox 56 inches. I was looking for atinic lights to fit into my lighting system.How many bulbs do u reccomend I have 6 bulbs in a staggered formation


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i would alternate atnics with 10k bulbs, hmm only thing i can think of from germany is the straight pin or square pin? power compact lighting..possible to get pics of them?


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

sure ioll post themwhen i find my digital camera... probably by tomorrow


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i have two 160w vho one atinic & one 10,000k, two 96w pc, both 10,000k and two floresant (use to be on my 55) one atinic & one 10,000k. all for my 150. the six vho are good, depending on what you want to with the tank. all fish, semi-fish semi-reef, or reef. if you reef you might want to take some vho away and add pc or metal bulb.


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

sorryim still looking for my camera, i just finished hoework.....*sighs* highschool


----------

